# Any improvements?



## n-spring (Mar 6, 2007)

I pulled the plug on my XM subscription nearly a year ago. I even wrote a letter to Karmazin complaining about the limited playlists and chatty DJs (especially on the Decades channels). Has XM gotten any better, or is it the same ole, same ole. Has sound quality improved any?


----------



## az99 (Dec 23, 2010)

Not as of a few months ago. Your complaint is exactly why I canceled my sub when I had a purchased receiver. And why I did not sub after a free 6 months in a new car. 

It makes no sense to me why they pay those babbling DJ's to talk over the music that people are paying to listen to.

I solved the problem with my iPOD. All music all the time with no talk and no commercials. With no monthly charge.


----------

